# DIY semi automatic film processor with Lego



## JanvdB (Jun 11, 2013)

LS, During some searching I came across this forum and saw some beautifull examples of diy equipment. Last week I tried for the first time to use Lego for developing film, for those who are interested I placed a litlle video on youtube from the first attempt: 




with kind regards, Jan

Janvandenbroekfotografie


----------



## JanvdB (Jun 24, 2013)

For those who are expecting a quick update. I'm sorry, at this moment I'm busy with the last weeks of this school year and then a break. When I have time, I will try some changes and after that I will  publish my results.


Sincerely, 


Jan


----------



## timor (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting project Jan. In itself I mean but the machine still lacks unit automatically loading film into reel from the cassette, washing unit and drying unit to be called automatic film processor.  What do you think ? Or maybe, forget the loading, it should be used for stand development and the washing part shouldn't be much of a problem. Good luck.


----------



## JanvdB (Jun 29, 2013)

Haha Timor, thanks for your reply, no it isn't full automatic (and I won't make one) but maybe there is someone who is creative with a hair dryer..... -

kind regards, Jan


----------



## JanvdB (Nov 9, 2013)

LS,
Should anyone expect and waiting for an update of this project, then I have "bad" news: I do not continue with this concept! I stop it for the following reasons:
* I prefer a system with a lower consumption of chemicals and
* I hope next week to become the owner of a factory system, namely a Filmrunner (a rotation system).


If I unexpectedly cannot or do not buy the Filmrunner, then I will pick up the 'lego-route' again. I have already made a new concept. This time using the RCX in a rotation system to the Filmrunner, I have already worked out this idea on paper which you can see here: http://www.janvandenbroekfotografie.nl/index.php/blog




Sincerely,


Jan


----------



## JanvdB (Dec 27, 2013)

This will be my last update! Sometimes you must take a little bit of time and ask yourself questions like 'How many times do I photograph with film?'. The answer then does you realize that an automatic film development system for me really is not viable. But I took the challenge based on some ideas that 'haunted' me to make a film processor based on rotation development. Photos of the project and some results can be seen here:  Jan van den Broek 
OK I succeeded, the system need some tweaks, but as I stated earlier, a system like this, for me is after all not the most practical and therefore I will not continue with it. Sometimes, as often, the way hat you go is sometimes more important than the result in the end!-

with Kind regards, Jan


----------



## timor (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Jan, no need for apologies, photography for most of us is just a hobby. From the start I thought about as a fun project not so much about photography, more about just fun and satisfaction. In any case, definitely, you should shoot more film, it's for guys, who like to do things themselves.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 27, 2013)

Neat! I've always loved lego's.

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanvdB (Dec 29, 2013)

timor said:


> Hi Jan, no need for apologies, photography for most of us is just a hobby. From the start I thought about as a fun project not so much about photography, more about just fun and satisfaction. In any case, definitely, you should shoot more film, it's for guys, who like to do things themselves.



Thanks Timor and in some cases I will continue with shooting film, at least polaroid/impossible!

with kind regards, Jan


----------

